# Google- Top 10 Movie Journalists - Movies.ie



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Top 10 Movie Journalists**Movies.ie*Open any newspaper and see for yourself: even an article about *irritable bowel syndrome* will have a picture of Angelina Jolie accompanying it, probably with the caption, 'Angelina wouldn't find *IBS* sexy, so see to it dude'). *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

